

Windows 10 to be released by Microsoft in July - aymenim
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32962830

======
deciplex
That's nice.

In fact I just learned that Microsoft is now in the business of installing
malware on their own damn operating system (perhaps I'm late to the party on
this). No, I'm not talking about them pre-installing Candy Crush on Windows 10
- that's just a shitty P2W skinner box app - not technically malware. Rather
I'm talking about the notification that is appearing in the system tray of
every fucking installation of Windows 7, Windows 8, and Windows 8.1 now. Yes,
you can remove it (by uninstalling the update responsible for it KB3035583 and
then also hiding it), and no, you shouldn't have to do this.

I don't think I want to install any more software from these brain-damaged
assholes.

